# Need help identifying this fish



## sharkbait001 (Dec 8, 2010)

Can anyone identify what kind of fish this is? I am new to the whole aquarium thing that when i started i got so excited and bought fishes that looked attractive to me and not knowing or even asking how to take care of em. now i think this fish is acting a litte crazy..not sure if its normal or not. Wanted to do some research and be a responsible fish owner and all..but i dont know what its called. At the store they labeled it as hammerhead fish. I know its not because i didnt see anything on the net about freshwater hammerhead fishes in an aquarium...i did however found some info about catfishes...

anyway, i hope someone can help me with this. And if you can throw in some tips on how to take care of it and some other facts as well ...then that would be awesome. 

Here is the link to the image:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=5965&size=1


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

link is dead, remove the


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

http//www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php
Still nothing.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> http//www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php
> Still nothing.


so does this mean it might be the extremly rare cloaked vanishing ghost celestial morph of the mickey mouse, sunburst, lyretail, egg laying platty?
*old dude


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm guess the one in your photo album










looks like some sort of ____ shark, but I'm not an expert


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fishimages/0304_pangassius.jpg


----------



## sharkbait001 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh sorry about the link. I didnt know. Thanks "auto" for posting it. And Thanks "Jrman" for the research. I was looking at the wrong direction...was searching using keywords like shark and hammerhead, freshwater hammerhead, etc.

Wow finally! Thanks so much!


----------



## sharkbait001 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh man. I just read the article about the Pangassius fish. It says they are not really suitable for home aquariums. But what stikes me the most is this ..

_"Do not purchase these fish and if you see a store selling them, Think Fish encourages you to print out and show them this page in order to point out their mistake and/or lack of responsibility to fishkeeping."_

Wow now I have to take it back to them or simply set it free. So maybe that explains why they keep moving around in the aquarium.

Oh well, again thank you for helping me out here. I started searching for the name because I wanted to understand why it was behaving the way it does. so at least now I know.

Cheers!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that the fish? That was the closest I saw a pic of.


----------

